# UUGGHH!! Not again. Divorce #2 the pain is brutal...



## tfire1972 (Apr 6, 2013)

I didnt think Id make it through the first divorce with all the kids be used and kept from me, said Id never do it again... Then after years of trying to heal I did it again had another child, and blam!! wife #2 leaves and uses keeping my 2 yr old away from me to hurt me more. The quietness of the house now is deafening!!!


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

Lawyer up.


----------



## tfire1972 (Apr 6, 2013)

I know, just wish I could wake up from this nightmare


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Re: UUGGHH!! Not again. Divorce #2 the pain is brutal...*



tfire1972 said:


> I know, just wish I could wake up from this nightmare


Ironically. You can.


----------



## hank_rea (Mar 13, 2013)

06Daddio08 said:


> Ironically. You can.


Not quickly, though.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Re: UUGGHH!! Not again. Divorce #2 the pain is brutal...*



hank_rea said:


> Not quickly, though.


Doing it right takes time, it's a process and not fault-proof. The most important thing is that you learn while you move forward.


----------



## tfire1972 (Apr 6, 2013)

Totally agree there. I didn't learn the first time..


----------

